

Mind answering this 1 question survey about your charging cable? - Kwikboost
https://docs.google.com/a/kwikboost.com/forms/d/1AFg1V3pprEjgtfB988-lLBBoqRPxwRDi6zViTVXqVS4/viewform

======
zaroth
C) Sometimes.

~~~
Kwikboost
Will add that next time!

